# soaking duck meat



## lab1

How long do you soak it? I generally use salt water. I was talking with another hunter/fisherman, he says soak in water then take it out and store it in zip lock bags in the fridge if you plan to cook it within a few days.


----------



## SBE II

lab1 said:


> How long do you soak it? I generally use salt water. I was talking with another hunter/fisherman, he says soak in water then take it out and store it in zip lock bags in the fridge if you plan to cook it within a few days.



1 day...And that method is fine...I freeze mine in vaccum bags or ziploc freezer bags...

When you make jerky you should brine for 1 day.


----------



## Native NV Ducker

lab1 said:


> How long do you soak it? I generally use salt water. I was talking with another hunter/fisherman, he says soak in water then take it out and store it in zip lock bags in the fridge if you plan to cook it within a few days.



SBE is right, and I do the same thing. I generally just rinse off, and vac pack.

The salt solution will encourage the transfer of the blood out of the meat. 

In the past, I have soaked for several hours in milk, which, according to the legend, softens the gamey taste. When I realized I LIKE the taste of duck, I quit doing that. Now, I just soak in my flavor of the day choice, be it BBQ sauce, Italian Dressing, or a dry rub. 

If you DO soak before freezing, change the water often.


----------



## duckblind

I soak all mine in vinegar and water mix. They say salt only pulls the blood out where the wound is. So in our case where the bb's are. Vinegar pulls it out from the whole thing. Try it you'll be amazed at least I was. When we do our deer. I always quarter it up put it in a cooler with a couple bags of ice and vinegar. When I open the lid the next day the meat is a nice pink color. Blood is all gone


----------



## lab1

duckblind said:


> I soak all mine in vinegar and water mix. They say salt only pulls the blood out where the wound is. So in our case where the bb's are. Vinegar pulls it out from the whole thing. Try it you'll be amazed at least I was. When we do our deer. I always quarter it up put it in a cooler with a couple bags of ice and vinegar. When I open the lid the next day the meat is a nice pink color. Blood is all gone



How much vinegar are you adding?


----------



## duckblind

lab1 said:


> How much vinegar are you adding?



I do at least 50/50 on all my birds


----------



## badhabit

I usually soak my ducks in about 3 gallons of water with a 1/3 of a cup of Kosher salt for about 3 hrs before I vacuum pack them. I wrap them in plastic wrap before I vacuum pack them. I've found that in the freezer when things get move around the vacuum bags often get punctured. The plastic wrap keeps the air tight seal on the meat and delays freezer burn.


----------



## 3drahthaars

badhabit said:


> I usually soak my ducks in about 3 gallons of water with a 1/3 of a cup of Kosher salt for about 3 hrs before I vacuum pack them. I wrap them in plastic wrap before I vacuum pack them. I've found that in the freezer when things get move around the vacuum bags often get punctured. The plastic wrap keeps the air tight seal on the meat and delays freezer burn.



X2 for the plastic wrap for the same reason.

I usually soak overnight covered in the refrigerator.

Before grilling, I marinate for an hour or two in Zesty Italian dressing.

Grilling is a sear, flip, sear and let sit for 5min on the cutting board.

Bloody as hell, and delicious. Cook too long and you might as well eat liver.

3ds


----------



## XR-2 Fan

I soak mine in ice water and change water twice a day usually for 3-4 days and this works great. I also use my jaccard tenderizer and they bleed out great in the ice water.


----------



## SBE II

XR-2 Fan said:


> I soak mine in ice water and change water twice a day usually for 3-4 days and this works great. I also use my jaccard tenderizer and they bleed out great in the ice water.



Thats a long time...If you want to flush it out quicker put the breasts in a large bucket and just let the hose keep running til the water runs clear. You can press on them as well while the water is running. Works great.


----------



## XR-2 Fan

SBE II said:


> Thats a long time...If you want to flush it out quicker put the breasts in a large bucket and just let the hose keep running til the water runs clear. You can press on them as well while the water is running. Works great.



Yep I've always bled them for a long time and the gameyness goes bye bye. Good thing is even if you over cook them they still taste great. IMO this works great for people that normally don't like duck.


----------



## Indian Isle

Dry age them for 7 days.


----------



## donk

Indian Isle said:


> Dry age them for 7 days.


what?


----------



## Mud Duck

I soak mine in mild salt water for 6- 7 days, rinsing every day, then vacuum pack.


----------



## alabama cheesehead

Indian Isle said:


> Dry age them for 7 days.



amen age ducks and geese whenever possible. at the very least let them sit for 30 hrs after u kill them (if possible) to allow them to come out of rigor. 
btw if u have to soak them (excluding marinades and brines) u need to reexamine how u cook.


----------



## summerjack

duckblind said:


> I soak all mine in vinegar and water mix. They say salt only pulls the blood out where the wound is. So in our case where the bb's are. Vinegar pulls it out from the whole thing. Try it you'll be amazed at least I was. When we do our deer. I always quarter it up put it in a cooler with a couple bags of ice and vinegar. When I open the lid the next day the meat is a nice pink color. Blood is all gone



Interesting. Will have to try the vinegar


----------



## duckblind

summerjack said:


> Interesting. Will have to try the vinegar



You dont have to do the 50/50 vinegar to water. I usually do that when the meat is really shot up. It's more like 1/3 or less. We shot some birds here in the early season and I just tip the bottle up until I felt like there was enough vingear no real measurable amount.


----------



## HeadHunter

equal parts of salt, brown sugar, white sugar - change water often.


----------



## john5657

I've done salt wter soaks, clean water soaks, and dry aging. 

Dry aging is my preference as well.


----------



## lwingwatcher

Coke and Italian dressing is a good marinade


----------



## The_Real_TCIII

Indian Isle said:


> Dry age them for 7 days.



Gutted?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Native NV Ducker

You can, but it is much easier to just let em hang.


----------



## CRB

Hang em in the fridge?


----------



## Native NV Ducker

If it is lower than 50 degrees, hang em outside, out of the sun. I used to live in Vegas, and we were able to hang our birds there.


----------



## burns_312

I cut them off the breast, chuck them in a Ziploc, fill full of water and throw in the freezer. When I'm ready to prepare them I'll soak them for a while. Never had an issue or complaint.


----------



## kahunna

Lay them flat in a 'fridge (gutted or not)...breast side up, uncovered for one to two weeks. You'll be amazed at the flavor and tenderness. I have a second ' fridge in my basement for birds (and wine).


----------



## ValleyFlak

kahunna said:


> Lay them flat in a 'fridge (gutted or not)...breast side up, uncovered for one to two weeks. You'll be amazed at the flavor and tenderness. I have a second ' fridge in my basement for birds (and wine).



Age the ducks like Kahunna says here. You will be amazed! We all had a long discussion about this on another thread. I age the duck breast on a tray after I remove most of the blood but either way, you win.

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=884353&highlight=aging





.


----------



## OneShotBandit

XR-2 Fan said:


> I soak mine in ice water and change water twice a day usually for 3-4 days and this works great. I also use my jaccard tenderizer and they bleed out great in the ice water.



I do it w/a little salt(1 day then 2-3 w/just cold water). Had a friend over for dinner, he said that was a great steak.......I told him it was duck. He was amazed! I've used buttermilk over night/24 hrs, but it was too tame.


----------



## Native NV Ducker

I've posted in a couple of places now, but if you want tender meat, use Baking Soda.

Cut the meat thin, no more than 1/2", or in chunks. Put in a water/baking soda slurry. Amounts aren't critical, say 3 Tb to 1/2 cup water. Let it sit for 15 minutes. Rinse. 

Baking soda is a meat tenderizer, that imparts no flavor. I have used it now on beef, pork, chicken, duck, and goose. Nemont has used it on venison. It will NOT go deep into the meat, so that is why you need thinner cuts.


----------



## johnliester

I gut and then hang for at least week if it's cold outside. Otherwise gutted and in an old fridge for the same amount of time. Uncle Ted was right, makes great food!!


----------



## Indian Isle

If you read up on the dry aging process and do it correctly, you will never go back to your old way of preparing ducks. Muck more tender and delicious.


----------



## bigo18

after hunting I just wash them and bag. When I cook them I brine for 12-24 hours and then pan sear them. Everyone I have hunted with always removes the skin. I prefer the skin on, just as you would get it in a restaurant or from a butcher shop. It keeps the meat more tender and flavorful IMO.


----------



## cootmeurer

kahunna said:


> Lay them flat in a 'fridge (gutted or not)...breast side up, uncovered for one to two weeks. You'll be amazed at the flavor and tenderness. I have a second ' fridge in my basement for birds (and wine).



THIS

I have a "beer, birds, and bait" fridge just for this purpose.

If I am going to marinate after dry aging, I use Cranberry Juice. Acidic, just like vinegar, but with a flavor more complimentary to game. I personally can't stand vinegar soaked meat.


----------



## papacharlie

*I do the ice cold water & salt next day I pat the breasts dry and the place a cheese cloth on the bottom of a cookie sheet place the breasts on top and another cheese cloth on top of the breasts in 7 days I flip them over for 7 more if your not in a hurry try this*


----------



## Jasmin

I know this post is a bit older. But with all my google searching, this forum seemed to be the most knowledgable... My father in law brought us a bunch of duck and goose meat last week. We put it in a big Rubbermaid container, with salt, water and a lid. The plan was to leave it sitting for about 3 days. Well Christmas took over, and we forgot about it. Today is a week later, and we finally remembered... What do you all think? Is it still good to eat? Its been cold the entire time, but i can honestly say duck meat is not a knowledge strongpoint of mine. I appreciate any and all answers!


----------



## Native NV Ducker

If it smells bad, no, don't eat it.

If it smells good, fine, eat it.


----------



## Zane

I've left goose breast sitting in a pan with salt & water for a week before. Haven't gotten sick yet, but I usually changed the water out at least once.

I hear all these guys that hang a whole duck/goose for extended periods of time and it turns out fine, they actually say it makes it taste better.


----------



## Native NV Ducker

Zane said:


> I hear all these guys that hang a whole duck/goose for extended periods of time and it turns out fine, they actually say it makes it taste better.



I just finished hanging my ducks and pheasants for 8 days. No problem. However, there is a difference between hanging, and exposed meat in a fridge.


----------



## bullpinnie

Jasmin said:


> I know this post is a bit older. But with all my google searching, this forum seemed to be the most knowledgable... My father in law brought us a bunch of duck and goose meat last week. We put it in a big Rubbermaid container, with salt, water and a lid. The plan was to leave it sitting for about 3 days. Well Christmas took over, and we forgot about it. Today is a week later, and we finally remembered... What do you all think? Is it still good to eat? Its been cold the entire time, but i can honestly say duck meat is not a knowledge strongpoint of mine. I appreciate any and all answers!




the duck should be fine, but my experience is that the meat will have more metallic flavor after sitting in salt water that long. i soak mine overnight, and will change the water once or twice if it is bloody.


----------

